# Mission Valley



## T Christensen (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news on the first series of the Derby?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Just heard from Cyndi Gunzer. They started with two doubles back to back. There have been a few pick-ups on both tests. Expecting to get the third series done today with an estimate 50% going to the third.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open callbacks to land blind (41 of 83):

4,6,7,8,9,10,15,16,17,18,19,24,25,27,30,31,38,39,40,42,43,45,46,49,51,53,55,56,58.59,64.65.66,68,69,71,72,74,75,77,85

It was a long triple over hilly terrain, a long retired at about 450 yards, a retired side hill bird on the left at about 250 yards, and a flier to the right at about 150 yards.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Steve!
Good luck to you and the Mt crew! Guess that terrain was too much for Coop.
Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

14 back to Open water marks. I will try to get numbers if I can.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Limited Callbacks to 4th:

6,8,15,16,24,40,51,59,64,65,69,71,74,85


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Guide - o: Cote h: Cote or Scott
2nd - Emmitt - o/h: McKnight
3rd - Jake - o/h: Braverman
4th - Eli - o: Miller h: Miller or Remien
RJ - Rita - o: Waters h: Erhardt

JAM's (I hope I have these right; I may have missed one as there were many):
2,3,5,6,7,10,17,24,36,37,44


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind:

1,2,3,4,7,8,9,11,13,16,20,24,25,26.27,29,30,32,34,36,41,43,45,55,59


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Open Results


1. Pirate.....Patopea
2. Bowie.....Gunzer
3. Jackie.....Gunzer
4 Lily.........Gunzer
RJ Belle.......Erhardt
Jams...Darby(Gunzer) and Ninja (Armand Fangsrud)

Am running the 4th, said to be difficult with several pickups and handles thus far. 16 back to 4th


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Wow! Go Karl! And first Nancy's Toller gets QAA, and now Lily gets a 4. Yay, Nancy!

Thanks for the news, Janet!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st - Alex - o/h: Robinson
2nd - Kate - o: Biesen h: Remien
3rd - Bubba - o: Hensarling h: Vandebrake
4th - Rana - o/h Montgomery
RJ - Ellie - o/h Pasko

JAM's: 6,9,10,12,18,25,29

Amateur Results:

1st - Woody - Boice
2nd - Mia - Underwood/Pampy
3rd - Chance - Calvert
4th - HaM - McKnight
RJ - Pounce - Bly

JAM's: 1,8,11,26,27,32,41


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

WaY to go Boice and Woody!!!!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS to John Robinson & Cheryl Talley for winning the Q 
with my boy ALEX! 

Lee

Lee J Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Tigard, OR
http://home.earthlink.net/~drdawg/


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of "ATTA BOYS" to John, Cheryl and Alex on the Q win!!


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats...John and Cheryl! Woo hoo! Go Team Gold!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st - Guide - o: Cote h: Cote or Scott


Congratulations on Guide's win. I believe he now has 45 pts.-- running in not that many Derbies. I don't know what his point average it. Somebody is going to have to do the math. 

Guide's win at this huge Derby is remarkable in that he spent all day last Monday in a crate on a plane flying from Sacramento to Seattle, then there was a layover, then on to Billings, MT. He's never been on a plane before. Has never been away from home. He didn't know the people who picked him up, and the person who handled him at the trial was a complete stranger. 

Quite a remarkable young dog. He QAA long ago and also has an Amateur placement. I am a Guide fan.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st - Guide - o: Cote h: Cote or Scott


Congratulations on Guide's win. I believe he now has 45 pts.-- running in not that many Derbies. I don't know what his point average is. Somebody is going to have to do the math. 

Guide's win at this huge Derby is remarkable in that he spent all day last Monday in a crate on a plane flying from Sacramento to Seattle, then there was a layover, then on to Billings, MT. He's never been on a plane before. Has never been away from home. He didn't know the people who picked him up, and the person who handled him at the trial was a complete stranger. 

Quite a remarkable young dog. He QAA long ago and also has an Amateur placement. I am a Guide fan.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations John & Cheryl and Alex on the Qual win! 
Marie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

drdawg said:


> HUGE CONGRATS to John Robinson & Cheryl Talley for winning the Q
> with my boy ALEX!
> 
> Lee
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!  

Judy


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Steve Shaver and Lucy with your Qual Jam in Lucy's second ever Qual.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Annette said:


> Congratulations John & Cheryl and Alex on the Qual win!
> Marie


Yeah to some of my favorite people!

John in the Q!
Jerry in the Open!
Sherwin (is he one of my favorite people? well, Steve is) in the Derby!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Annette said:


> Congratulations John & Cheryl and Alex on the Qual win!
> Marie


Congratulations, John!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Joan and Willy on jamming Willy's first Qual he has ran.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jerry & Pirate on the Open win!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

DMA said:


> Congrats to Joan and Willy on jamming Willy's first Qual he has ran.


Congrats Joan, that's awesome!!

Congrats too to John on the Qual win!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Knollwood Sweet Lily on her 4th in the Open w/Karl Gunzer

Big Congrats to RTF'er Dewitt Boice on AMATEUR WIN.....


----------

